# Venetian Plaster in a bathroom



## Frankawitz (Jun 17, 2006)

Hey guys,
I haven't been on here in awhile cause I picked up a job working a local painting company, aint making half of what I use to make but it's a job. well I did a bathroom with venetian plaster, so I thought I would post some pictures.


----------



## JWilliams (Nov 11, 2008)

Frank, just glad to see you picked up some work man! Keep your head up brother! And as always good work!:thumbup:


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

Glad to see you working again. I was wondering how you were doing.


----------



## duburban (Apr 10, 2008)

who's product do you use?


----------



## Frankawitz (Jun 17, 2006)

I used Lowes Valspar, That's what the customer asked for so the Boss picked up. the thing is he had the crew leader pick up the Protective Care in a Satin
I told him I wanted the clear coat and crew leader went and he picked the Satin Finish which looked like SHEET
I was pissed I spent 5 hours Burnishing those wall only for them to look like flat dull plaster, I had the walls looking like Glass:no:
The guy ruined the look, He told home owner it would take a week to cure:blink:
Oh well I get paid by the hour:whistling


----------

